# All Medium Equipment, Best Trap Options



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have some medium hives too, I just put medium frames into a deep hive body. Works great and it's about the size they perfer.
If I were to use 8 frame mediums, it would be two stacked.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I am by no means an expert at this, but...if it were me, I think I would use at least two of those nuc bodies (assuming the nucs are also mediums) and perhaps three. I have deep nucs that I use for traps but I am thinking they may be too small, particularly for a primary swarm. They will probably be OK for an afterswarm. Same thing with the 8-frame mediums. I think I would try to use two of those. Better to have too much than too little and miss the larger swarms. A ratchet strap run around the boxes should suffice for holding them together. BTW, I try to use previously occupied boxes for swarm traps. -james


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think five frame medium nucs are too small to be as effective as a five frame deep or an eight frame medium. I use old deep nucs with medium frames in them or old deep ten frame boxes with medium frames in them or eight frame medium boxes with medium frames in them.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

I have extra empty mediums and lots of empty medium frames without foundation. Michael Bush mentions eight frame medium boxes with medium frames in them...is that with foundation and with drawn comb? With brood? Or just with lemon grass attractant and no foundation? 

Beecuz


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The lemongrass oil is the most important ingredient, but I like one old brood comb. The rest are always foundationless frames.


----------

